# Mon iBook est en train de me lacher !



## Jean-Bapt (24 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir a tous,

Voilà, jai depuis quelque temps de sérieux problèmes avec mon iBook G3. 
Tout a commencé par des plantages plus ou moins réguliers et complètement aléatoires : pas de 
messages, lécran se fige la souris ne bouge plus, bref obligé de redémarrer sauvagement. 
Le redémarrage ne se fait dailleurs pas tout seul et il faut que je my reprenne à 2 ou 3 fois pour 
enfin entendre le « gong » et voir lécran sallumer. 
Puis, plus récemment il sest mis à refuser de démarrer en restant bloquer sur la roue tournante. 
Jai redémarré avec le CD de techtool pro 4 afin de faire un diagnostic du disque dur, pensant que 
cela pouvait venir dun problème de blocs défectueux, mais malheureusement, le même problème 
et survenue pendant le diagnostic, écran figer, obliger de redémarrer. 
Je ne sais vraiment plus quoi faire, jai bien peur que mon iBook ne mest lâché et soit bon pour 
la casse. 
Si quelquun a une idée pour me sortir de cette galère

Ma configuration : iBook G3 14 » blanc, 900 Mhz, 256 MB, 40 GO, Combo. 
À noter que je nai jamais rajouté de mémoire vive

Merci d'avance pour votre aide...


----------



## Jose Culot (24 Mars 2006)

Salut....
Va faire un tour chez *"Onyx"*....si ça ne te fait pas de bien....ça ne peut faire de tort.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

Y a t'il une pile de sauvegarde dans cet iBook? Si oui, et au vu de l'âge de la bête, ça peut venir de là.

Je dis ça....


----------



## Mulder (24 Mars 2006)

Non, pas de pile. Juste un condensateur.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

donc, c'est très embêtant.:rose:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Mars 2006)

Deux choses :
 - Vérifie l'état SMART de ton HD avec l'utilitaire de disque.
 - Démarre avec le CD de HardWare test pour voir si ce n'est pas un autre problème de hardware.
Reviens nous voir ensuite. 






_... Et arretez de conseiller Onyx à tout bout de champ!!!_


----------



## Jean-Bapt (24 Mars 2006)

Bon, quand je lance le test sous « Utilitaire de disque », il me dit qu il y  a effectivement 
des problèmes et que mon disque nécessite des réparations. 
Le problème cest que je viens de cliquer sur réparer et quil me dit « Échec du Réparateur 
de disques. La tâche sous jacente a signalé un échec à la fermeture. » 
Puis en rouge dans la liste « En tête de volume non valide » et « les touches ne 
fonctionnent pas » Juste après il a planté  

« Démarre avec le CD de HardWare test pour voir si ce n'est pas un autre problème de hardware. »

Tu parles des tests sur techtool pro ? Je les ai faits, mais ça plante au moment de la recherche 
des blocs défectueux.

Donc, il semble effectivement que ce soit le disque dur qui soit HS, mais dans ce cas, ce 
qui minquiète, cest que le même type de plantage intervient lhors ce que je démarre sur 
le cd. Normalement le disque dur ne devrait plus avoir dincidence sur le fonctionnement
de la machine dans ce cas non ?  

Cest qui « Onyx » ?

Merci de votre aide les gars


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

Jean-Bapt a dit:
			
		

> Bon, quand je lance le test sous « Utilitaire de disque », il me dit qu il y  a effectivement
> des problèmes et que mon disque nécessite des réparations.
> Le problème cest que je viens de cliquer sur réparer et quil me dit « Échec du Réparateur
> de disques. La tâche sous jacente a signalé un échec à la fermeture. »
> ...




Tu ne peux pas réparer le disque qui a servi de boot. Il faut redémarrer à partir du cd d'install. et lancer la procédure de réparations.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Mars 2006)

Jean-Bapt a dit:
			
		

> Bon, quand je lance le test sous « Utilitaire de disque », il me dit qu &#8216;il y  a effectivement
> des problèmes et que mon disque nécessite des réparations.
> Le problème c&#8217;est que je viens de cliquer sur réparer et qu&#8217;il me dit « Échec du Réparateur
> de disques. La tâche sous jacente a signalé un échec à la fermeture. »
> ...


Bon, plusieurs choses : 

 -Que dis l'état SMART? (c'est dans la fenêtre, en bas, de ton utilitaire de disque)

 - Si tu as des données sensibles, il te faut faire une sauvegarde. Je crains que ton dd soit en fin de vie.

 - Onyx est un utilitaire de maintenance très pratique, mais qui ne risque pas de servir à grand chose dans ton cas  

 - Je ne parle pas du cd de Techtool, mais du CD Apple "Hardwaretest" fournit avec ton ordi.

 - Pour ta dernière question, je ne sais malheureusement pas.


----------



## Jean-Bapt (24 Mars 2006)

« Que dis l'état SMART? (c'est dans la fenêtre, en bas, de ton utilitaire de disque) »

*Vérifier et réparer le disque « ibook »*
En-tête de volume non valide
Vérification du volume HFS Plus.
Vérification du fichier des excès de données de blocs.
Vérification du catalogue.
Les touches ne fonctionnent pas.
Reconstruction du Btree du catalogue.
Le volume ibook na pas pu être réparé.
*Erreur* : La tâche sous-jacente a signalé un échec à la fermeture


*1 volume HFS vérifié
* *1 volume n a pu être réparé à cause dune erreur*

« - Je ne parle pas du cd de Techtool, mais du CD Apple "Hardwaretest" fournit avec ton ordi. »

Je ne me rappelle pas avoir eut un tel CD livré avec ma machine, mais je vais chercher

Sinon pour ma question, est ce que le disque dur peut encore avoir une incidence sur le 
mauvais fonctionnement de la machine quand je démarre sur un CD ? 
Possible ou pas ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Mars 2006)

Je ne sais pas.


----------



## Jean-Bapt (24 Mars 2006)

Pardonne-moi de te faire répéter, dans la précipitation, j'ai omis de lire la dernière phrase de ton précèdent post... :rose:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Mars 2006)

Jean-Bapt a dit:
			
		

> Pardonne-moi de te faire répéter, dans la précipitation, j'ai omis de lire la dernière phrase de ton précèdent post... :rose:



C'est pas grave. 

T'en es où de ton problème?


----------



## Jean-Bapt (24 Mars 2006)

Bas la jhésite entre fondre en larmes et balancer la bête sur le boulevard  

Plus sérieusement, même si tout porte à croire que mon HD et mort, ça me ferait 
chier de dépenser 100 euros pour le changer si je ne suis pas sûr que ça réglera 
ce problème de plantage


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Mars 2006)

Il y a de grandes chances que ce ne soit que ça. Il faudrait que tu trouves ton CD de hardware test.


----------



## momofrance (24 Mars 2006)

bonjour, malheureusement, j'ai le cas similaire comme toi. j'ai un ibookG3, 800, 256Mo, 30Go, il vient de mourir y a quelque jours. c'etait commencer par le plantage de l'ecran en regardant des videos sur un disque dur externe et le meme temps, telecharge via amule... je puis l'ettains forcement, mais apres, il ne peux plus demarrer, comme le tien, le rond tourne, tourne... dans une demi heure, je peux choisir session et taper mot de passe, mais il refuse d'entrer dans la session... 

je fais demarrer avec un disque dur externe, ca marche, 
je fais demarrer avec un CD d'installation,  ca marche,
je le branche avec un mac, le disque de mon ibook n'est pas monté, avec utilitaire de disque dur, la reparation n'est pas reussi, il s'affiche: "echec de la fermeture...le disque dur a besoin d'une reparation..."

puis, j'ai achete un nouveaux disque dur 80Go(pre-installer OS tiger et tester), et un memoire 512Mo, en imaginant que mon bete aura une nouvelle vie. mais malheuresement, apres le remplacement des pieces, il n'est pas reveille non plus, en plus, pas de rond tourne, c'est affiche un fichier au milieu avec un point d'interrogation. puis, je l'amene au point de reparation, le technicien m'a confirmer que c'est le problem de la carte mere!!! et le cas en fait ne appartient pas à l'extension de la reparation de ibook(y a des problems de la carte mere sur certain serie de ibook), en plus, c'est deja depasser le date garanti mon ibook ... tout est pire....

QUI PEUT M'AIDER ? ? ?

dans ton cas, tu peux aller dans un point de reparation local de apple et leur demander un exam pour savoir c'est quoi exactement le problem (c gratuit) et demande un devis.et je ne sais pas si ton ibook a plus de 3 ans? mais je ne crois pas que tu est concerne aussi dans le dimantion du problem de la carte mere (tu peux aller t'enseigner sur le site: http://www.apple.com/fr/support/ibook/faq/). 

j'espere tu peut connaitre mieux le problem.je ne peux pas vous aider le plus, je suis deja dans le merdre moi mere...


----------



## momofrance (24 Mars 2006)

bonjour, malheureusement, j'ai le cas similaire comme toi. j'ai un ibookG3, 800, 256Mo, 30Go, il vient de mourir y a quelque jours. c'etait commencer par le plantage de l'ecran en regardant des videos sur un disque dur externe et le meme temps, telecharge via amule... je puis l'ettains forcement, mais apres, il ne peux plus demarrer, comme le tien, le rond tourne, tourne... dans une demi heure, je peux choisir session et taper mot de passe, mais il refuse d'entrer dans la session... 

je fais demarrer avec un disque dur externe, ca marche, 
je fais demarrer avec un CD d'installation,  ca marche,
je le branche avec un mac, le disque de mon ibook n'est pas monté, avec utilitaire de disque dur, la reparation n'est pas reussi, il s'affiche: "echec de la fermeture...le disque dur a besoin d'une reparation..."

puis, j'ai achete un nouveaux disque dur 80Go(pre-installer OS tiger et tester), et un memoire 512Mo, en imaginant que mon bete aura une nouvelle vie. mais malheuresement, apres le remplacement des pieces, il n'est pas reveille non plus, en plus, pas de rond tourne, c'est affiche un fichier au milieu avec un point d'interrogation. puis, je l'amene au point de reparation, le technicien m'a confirmer que c'est le problem de la carte mere!!! et le cas en fait ne appartient pas à l'extension de la reparation de ibook(y a des problems de la carte mere sur certain serie de ibook), en plus, c'est deja depasser le date garanti mon ibook ... tout est pire....

QUI PEUT M'AIDER ? ? ?

dans ton cas, tu peux aller dans un point de reparation local de apple et leur demander un exam pour savoir c'est quoi exactement le problem (c gratuit) et demande un devis.et je ne sais pas si ton ibook a plus de 3 ans? mais je ne crois pas que tu est concerne aussi dans le dimantion du problem de la carte mere (tu peux aller t'enseigner sur le site: http://www.apple.com/fr/support/ibook/faq/). 

j'espere tu peut connaitre mieux le problem.je ne peux pas vous aider le plus, je suis deja dans le merdre moi mere...


----------



## Zeusviper (24 Mars 2006)

Jean-Bapt a dit:
			
		

> Sinon pour ma question, est ce que le disque dur peut encore avoir une incidence sur le mauvais fonctionnement de la machine quand je démarre sur un CD ?
> Possible ou pas ?




Si le disque dur est monté il aura une influence sur le fonctionnement du système.
Dès que tu aura à accéder dessus cela pourra provoquer lenteur ou autres.

Pour en etre vraiment sur, le démonter ou meme le débrancher matérielement.

Mais il n'y a que trés peu de chances pour qu'il ait une influence physique. Le plantage total et complet par exemple ne sera pas du au disque. 

Après on peut imaginer un pb matériel sur le disque dur qui génere surtension, ce qui influe sur le fonctionnement du reste!
donc si tu t'en sens capable débranche le et vois comment ca tourne sur cd ou disque externe.

++


----------



## Val Oche (24 Mars 2006)

Coucou à tous,

je suis sensiblement dans la même @#$*%ù que vous deux. La seule aide que je peux vous apporter est de mettre votre ibouc dans le congélateur pendant une paire d'heures en prenant soins de l'isoler avec plusieurs couches de sacs plastique de l'humidité ambiante au congélateur. Ça m'a permis de redémarrer l'ibouc de façon miraculeusement normale et de récupérer toutes mes données. C'est étonnant, mais ça fonctionne.

Pour plus d'info;
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=163946


----------



## grig (25 Mars 2006)

[
j'ai achete un nouveaux disque dur 80Go(pre-installer OS tiger et tester)

Question: Est-ce qu'une pré-installation de Tiger sur un dique dur est systématiquement compatible avec la machine à laquelle ce disque dur il est destiné? ça ne me semble pas certain,


----------



## momofrance (25 Mars 2006)

mais, mon ibook ne monte pas sur le bureau de l'autre mac. sinon, j'aimerais bien le formater et reinstaller....
y a autre solution?


----------



## UseLessAccount (25 Mars 2006)

Suivent d'où viens le problème (disque dur ou carte mère), le fait de tenir l'iBook en l'air d'une main par le coté gauche m'a permi de récupérer les donnés d'un iBook des séries foireuses.

(Le pouce un peut en dessous du clavier, et les autres doigts espacés sous la coque.)


----------



## Val Oche (28 Mars 2006)

Coucou @ tous,

Je suis en train de chercher à changer ma carte mère sur mon ibouc. Le paradis perdu pour ce genre de pièce serait ebay au U.S. où un fournisseur semble les vendre; http://computers.search.ebay.com/bo...atZ80050QQsaprchiZQQsaprcloZQQssPageNameZWD9S


Ce que je voudrais savoir (avant d'acheter n'importe quoi, je suis spécialiste...) c'est bien entendu, si ça va être vraiment compatible. Par exemple, je ne trouve que des cartes mères pour ibouc 12" G3 avec des processeurs de 500, 700 ou 800 mhz alors que le mien est un 600 mhz. Ça pourrait quand même faire l'affaire?

Merci.


----------



## aerith (28 Mars 2006)

ça ne peut pas venir de la mémoire sinon ?
une barette defecteuse ??
Car actuellement j'ai à peu près le même pb sur mon ibook g4
gel intempestifs, et après avoir longuement cru que cela provenait de la carte mère, il semblerait que ce soit un problème de mémoire --> une des 2 barettes ne seraient plus reconnues .


----------



## Jose Culot (28 Mars 2006)

*une des 2 barettes ne seraient plus reconnues .*

Affirmation ou question?  Tu peux le savoir de suite.---->Pomme bleue---->A propos de ce Mac


----------



## momofrance (29 Mars 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> *une des 2 barettes ne seraient plus reconnues .*
> 
> Affirmation ou question?  Tu peux le savoir de suite.---->Pomme bleue---->A propos de ce Mac



:mouais: excuse-moi, j'ai pas compris.

j'ai meme congelé mon disque dur pour le sauver, ca ne marche pas non plus, il ne monte pas du tout. Traget a l'invers non plus....
pour l'instant, je suis bloquée et ne peux rien faire qu'attendre l'essai sur un disque dur externe.
le nouveau disque preinstallé tiger est par un pb g3, donc, normalement il doit fonctionne sur mon ibook. mais ibook ne connait pas (avec un point d'interogation...)

je  meme me demande si c'etait pas bien remonté la machine,  apres le changement du disque dur. car l'ibook lit les cd avant, meme le disque dur interne est en panne, on peut demarrer d'un cd. mais aujourd'hui, l'ecteur cd ne marche pas avec mon cd d'installation os 9 et os x. 2. Et en plus,l'autre mac ne connait plus mon ibook, pas d'icon firewire sur mon ecran quand les 2 sont liés. mais avant le remplacement, je peux trouver mon ibook dans un mac avec utilitaire de disque, sauf que le mien et gris, pas monté. 

si ma carte mere est morte, elle doit deja morte avant le changement du disque dur, il doit avoir des meme problemes avant et apres le changement, sauf que le system et different, le memoire et ajouté.
je pense a enlever le nouveau memoire pour voir s'il aura une difference... on dit que des fois l'ibook refuse le nouveau memoire, je sais pas si vous aviez entendu ca.

je vais emprunter un cd d'installation de l'os X.3 et un tiger pour essayer d'installer os sur un disque dur externe, si ca ne marchera pas non plus, je serai obligee de demander mon prof de faire une image de son system sur mon disque, car il dit que l'ibook peut demarrer pour l'instant de son disque dur externe avec os X.3.  

j'ai pas pensé à changer la carte mere, ca coute trop cher, et j suis pas pro. si t'es avancé sur ton ibook, fais savoir.:hein:


----------



## Val Oche (29 Mars 2006)

Affirmation ou question? Tu peux le savoir de suite.---->Pomme bleue---->A propos de ce Mac

Tu vas dans le menu pomme bleue en haut à gauche de ton écran et tu cliques sur à propos de ce mac; si ta barrette est reconnue tu le verras dans "Mémoire".



En ce qui me concerne, je pense qu'il s'agit bien de la carte mère (pas de démarrage sur un disque externe, les barettes de mémoire sont ok, seul le mode congélation semble parvenir à de temps en temps redémarrer l'ibouc.)

Il existe un autre site où l'on vend tout le matériel nécessaire pour changer ce que l'on veut sur son ordi. http://www.ifixit.com/cart/customer/home.php

Je coince à "select a speed", Il y a le choix entre 600mhz (8vram) et 600 mhz (16 vram) pour mon ibouc G3. Comment fais-je pour savoir si c'est la 16 ou la 8 vram qu'il faut que je prenne? Merci.


----------



## Laurent_h (29 Mars 2006)

Val Oche a dit:
			
		

> Affirmation ou question? Tu peux le savoir de suite.---->Pomme bleue---->A propos de ce Mac
> 
> Tu vas dans le menu pomme bleue en haut à gauche de ton écran et tu cliques sur à propos de ce mac; si ta barrette est reconnue tu le verras dans "Mémoire".
> 
> ...



Tu vas sur le site d'Apple, et tu regarde quel est le model exact de ton ibouc avec le num de série je crois. 
Tu as combien de memoire vidéo ? (vram)


----------



## Val Oche (29 Mars 2006)

Laurent_h a dit:
			
		

> Tu as combien de memoire vidéo ? (vram)




Aucune idée! C'est bien le problème! En plus, l'ibouc ne fonctionnant plus du tout, je l'ai démonté. Est-ce que cela peut se voir sur la carte mère, par exemple? 


Chez Apple, je trouve ceci; http://www.bestofmicro.com/p/apple-computer/apple-ibook/none/S0968463, mais quant à savoir si c'est vraiement mon ibouc, prrrrrrrrrrrrr....  C'est bien un Apple iBook PPC G3 600 MHz - 12.1" TFT, 128 Mo (installé)  et 20 Go de dd interne. Ça suffit comme critère pour être sûr que c'est bien celui-là le mien ?

Merci beaux culs!


----------



## Zeusviper (29 Mars 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Affirmation ou question? Tu peux le savoir de suite.---->Pomme bleue---->A propos de ce Mac
> 
> Tu vas dans le menu pomme bleue en haut à gauche de ton écran et tu cliques sur à propos de ce mac; si ta barrette est reconnue tu le verras dans "Mémoire".




Euh juste une remarque : la barrette peut très bien être reconnue sans problème par l'os ET etre défectueuse.
Pour en être sur il faudrait faire un test matériel de la barrette en question. Il y a plein de petits logiciels qui font ca (cf versiontracker) et sinon bien sur le cd hardware test fourni avec les cd d'install de macosX.

++


----------



## Laurent_h (29 Mars 2006)

Val Oche a dit:
			
		

> Aucune idée! C'est bien le problème! En plus, l'ibouc ne fonctionnant plus du tout, je l'ai démonté. Est-ce que cela peut se voir sur la carte mère, par exemple?
> 
> 
> Chez Apple, je trouve ceci; http://www.bestofmicro.com/p/apple-computer/apple-ibook/none/S0968463, mais quant à savoir si c'est vraiement mon ibouc, prrrrrrrrrrrrr....  C'est bien un Apple iBook PPC G3 600 MHz - 12.1" TFT, 128 Mo (installé)  et 20 Go de dd interne. Ça suffit comme critère pour être sûr que c'est bien celui-là le mien ?
> ...





Question : est-ce que tu pouvais afficher 1024x768 en couleur vraies ou bien seulement en 16 millions ?
Si couleurs vraies --> 16 Mo Vram


----------



## Val Oche (31 Mars 2006)

A vrai dire, je ne m'en rappelle plus trop. C'était mon vieil ibouc dont je ne m'étais pas servi depuis presque plus d'un an. A la limite, le problème ne se pose pas trop si je prends une carte mère de 700 Mhz où là, il n'y a pas ce choix cornélien à faire, non?


----------



## MamaCass (31 Mars 2006)

De toute façon si tu changes la carte mère il n'y a pas de risque pour la vidéo puisque la carte vidéo est intégrée à la carte mère
Au pire pour être sûr pourquoi ne pas aller faire un tour chez un revendeur agréé ?
Tu donnes les références de ton ibook, et les références des cartes mère qui te sont proposées.
MamaCass


----------



## Val Oche (31 Mars 2006)

Le premier revendeur agréé est un 130 km de chez moi d'où mes questions pénibles...


----------



## MamaCass (31 Mars 2006)

Un petit coup de telephone alors .......non ?
Mieux vaut avoir l'avis d'un professionnel, enfin je pense.


----------



## Jose Culot (1 Avril 2006)

Val Oche a dit:
			
		

> Le premier revendeur agréé est un 130 km de chez moi d'où mes questions pénibles...



Salut 
Pomme bleue (à gauche au dessu de l'écran)--->A propos de ce Mac--->Plus d'info--->information système---->contenu---->Matériel--->Information matériel---->N° de série (dernière ligne).
*Tu envoies un message chez Mac et avec ton n° de série tu sauras tout sur ton Mac.....en espérant qu'il n'a pas été bidouillé.*


----------



## pacis (12 Avril 2006)

Quand vous aurez fini avec vos cartes mères HS, je veux bien les récupérer/acheter !! J'aimerai faire certain test dessus.

Merci d'avance.

Sinon, pour connaitre le type d'ibook que tu as , en fonction de ton numéro UV...... => http://www.chipmunk.nl/klantenservice/applemodel.html  ( le numéro se trouve généralement en enlevant le clavier ) .

ou sinon , directement chez Apple => http://www.apple.com/fr/support/   en bas à droite (        À propos de votre couverture ) , il faut également saisir le numéro de série de ton ordinateur ,  et cela te donnera plein d'information


----------



## pacis (24 Avril 2006)

aerith a dit:
			
		

> ça ne peut pas venir de la mémoire sinon ?
> une barette defecteuse ??
> Car actuellement j'ai à peu près le même pb sur mon ibook g4
> gel intempestifs, et après avoir longuement cru que cela provenait de la carte mère, il semblerait que ce soit un problème de mémoire --> une des 2 barettes ne seraient plus reconnues .



as-tu essayé de mettre une cale entre la puce vidéo et le dissipateur ?


----------



## danykaffee (28 Avril 2006)

J'ai eu un souci assez semblable avec mon PB 12" 867. En fait, c'était après avoir tenté une installation Linux hein: la galèèèèèèèèèèèèreuuuu !). Bref, je veux repasser en Mac OS X (j'avais tout effacé, j'y allais carrément... :rateau: ). Je tente donc avec le CD dinstall de base de Jaguar (OS livré avec la bête à l'époque). RIEN ! La roue qui tourne, l'écran qui fige... bon, je passe les détails : je m'en suis sorti après 4h d'investigations en retirant la carte airport express... Pour ne pas prendre de risques, j'ai même retiré la RAM en trop (une barette de 1 Go n'est pas homologuée Apple là dessus !!).
Donc, ceci pour dire : vérifie que tu n'as pas un élément hardware (barette de RAM, carte airport, ou que sais-je) qui mettrait le souk dans tout cela.  

Bon courage !  

P.S. : gaffe au lancer sur le boulevard, ça peut blesser un passant


----------

